
A little about Meraki - bootload
http://meraki.net/about/
======
b00radley
Whoa, and their advisor is _the_ Robert Morris, who made the "Great Worm":

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morris_worm>

------
bootload
_'... focused on changing the economics of access ...'_

interesting little bit of hardware. Rtm gives technical advise.

